# coffee (caffé) italia.co.uk???



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather.

Last Christmas my GF bought me a DeLonghi espresso machine, it was totally unexpected and brilliant, well for a few pulls then the thing broke, since the machine had being discontinued I received a refund from John Lewis.

I was intending the purchase a refurb Gaggia baby class from CafféShop http://www.caffeshop.co.uk/caffeshop1.htm as it comes with a 12 month warranty (unlike ebay purchases) however I have just found cafféitalia are doing the same machine brand new with 2 years warranty for £35 more http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/new-gaggia-baby-class-coffee-machine--500-gr-of-ground-coffee--4-cups-and-saucers--descaler-.php

Does anyone have experience of dealing with this company, are they reputable, is it worth the extra £35 for the extra warranty or is it better using the cafféshop as they have stores in the uk?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

There are some negative comments on the net about this company, they are not UK based apparently which could prove an issue in respect of warranty and faults etc. I have no personal experience but have decided for myself that when I buy a new machine I will UK source it for peace of mind and access directly tothe seller if neccessary.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/section.php/14/1/gaggia/b550dedfac9cf413f1e01c00ddae97e1

If you look here you can get the wholeGaggia range UK sourced and if you went for the Classic or standard Baby it would probably work out cheaper than the Baby Class you have spotted. They are all the same internally with the only differences between Classic, Baby, Baby dose and Baby Class being external finish and the Dose models have a programmeable dose button which to be honest is limited value, you are always better off monitoring the extraction yourself and judging when to stop it.

EDIT Looked at your CaffeShop link they are doing a Baby Class which though reconditioned whatever they mean by that for £225, it has 12 month warranty so a reasonable buy.

Hope this helps

Don


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

After having problems with my grinder, speaking to the supplier and mailing back in the UK is a higher priority than it used to be more me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Coffee Italia do not have a good customer service and this is well documented on the internet and on various forums. I would not use them. Their warranty is not supported by UK companies. Whilst some of their prices are very good, you will be taking a chance.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Alternatively you could keep an eye on this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LA-SCALA-Butterfly-ESPRESSO-CAPPUCCINO-machine_W0QQitemZ180492860555QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Restaurant_RL?hash=item2a06367c8b

Note one thing with gaggia, they've been taken over by saeco.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I keep telling myself I don't need an E61 machine, but that Butterfly sure is beautiful. I hope it gets bid up so I don't have to feel bad about letting it get away.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Rising Power, I think you must divide your time between CF and seeking out bargains on eBay! Machine looks not bad - same I have no money at the moment!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Arrgghh - not enough time to badger the missus for me to bid!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I invited ChiarasMom to tell me in no uncertain terms that I did not need an upgraded espresso machine, but she only looked at the listing and shrugged. So now it's all up to my own willpower and sense of self-denial.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

And what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VIBIEMME-DOMOBAR-SUPER-Single-Group-Coffee-Machine-NR_W0QQitemZ190388324551QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Restaurant_RL?hash=item2c540748c7#ht_1153wt_1165

Looks nice and shiny


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Thankfully the Butterfly has now climbed above the impulse-purchase limit I was keeping in my head, so I can forget about it. *whew*

The Vibiemme confuses me, though. The eBay ad says it's an electronically-dosed model, but the photos seem to show a manual model. Am I missing something?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

The vibiemme they're selling is a semi auto, they're talking garbage. I think you'd be very lucky if it went cheap.

http://www.home-barista.com/vibiemme-domobar-super-review.html


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha, been watching both of those ones, think the Butterfly may end up silly money. was going to bid but I have another plan now and the Domobar, look at the photos of the machine, what is all that sellotape hiding on the top of the front panel??? Hmmmm.

Don


----------

